# écran du bureau qui bouge tous seul



## pat6969 (20 Mai 2013)

Bonjour a tous,

j'ai depuis quelque temps un petit problemes avec mon  mac book pro version 10.8.3.
En effet j'utilise 3 bureaux (1 pour surfer , 1 avec mes icônes et l'autres avec mes widgets)
et par moments les ecrans defile tous seul.
pouvez vous m'aider je trouve rien sur le sujet

en vous remerciant d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2013)

verifier que t'as pas le *zoom* activé en permanence

(et /ou verifier les optiions liées, preferences systeme)
t'as peut etre fait le raccourci on -off sans le vouloir


----------



## pat6969 (21 Mai 2013)

merci
mais cela ne fonctionne pas
de plus ça le fait que par moment?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Mai 2013)

je viens de relire ta description TRES minimaliste

faudra detailler

et je """"crois""" comprendre de QUOI tu parles
( et encore pas sûr)

le mot intriguant c'est defilent ( enfin , tu ecris ca au singulier mais ce siont des " écrans")
--
que se passe il exactement?
ca passe d'un bureau à un autre sans prévenir?
ou t'es déjà dans mission control?


--
parmi les possibles
 fichiers de réglages dans ce compte là  , bancals ( par exemple Spaces , missoin control etc)

OS bancal ( peu probable mais possible)
tester Mission control et des Spaces sur un autre compte mac

--


----------



## pat6969 (22 Mai 2013)

merci
mais cela ne marche pas encore
le deffilement des ecrans se fait par moment et quand je bouge ma souris ou le touchpad de l'ordi
j'ai deja chercher partout , je ne trouve pas de solution:mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (22 Mai 2013)

l'expression " ecrans defilent"

tu parles de quoi

de BASCULE surprise de Spaces ? ( passage d'un bureau à un autre)?
ou DANS mission control, la liste des bureaux possibles de gauche à droite?

--
par ailleurs t'as testé une AUTRE session ( avec plusieurs bureaux bien entendu)?


----------



## pat6969 (23 Mai 2013)

passage d'un bureau à un autre
oui c'est bien ça

mon navigateur internet est OPERA et j'ai remarqué hier que je mettais la page de téléchargement , j'ai les passage d'un bureau à un autre


----------



## pascalformac (23 Mai 2013)

> par ailleurs t'as testé une AUTRE session ( avec plusieurs bureaux bien entendu)?


c'est pour voir si c'est un souci de session ou pas


----------



## Larme (23 Mai 2013)

pat6969 a dit:


> merci
> mais cela ne marche pas encore
> le deffilement des ecrans se fait par moment et quand je bouge ma souris ou le touchpad de l'ordi
> j'ai deja chercher partout , je ne trouve pas de solution:mouais:



As-tu regardé dans :
_Pomme/Préférences Système/TrackPad/Gestes Supplémentaires/Balayer entre apps en plein écran_ quel était le geste ? N'est-ce pas celui-ci que tu fais ?
Idem pour la souris...

As-tu regardé dans :
_Pomme/Préférences Système/Mission Control_
Qu'as-tu de configuré ?
Notamment dans _Lors du changement d'application, activer un espace en ramenant les fenêtres ouvertes de cette application au premier plan._

As-tu regardé dans :
P_omme/Préférences Système/Clavier/Raccourcis clavier/Mission Control/Mission Control_ si tu n'avais pas des raccourcis à la con ?

As-tu configuré manuellement que certaines apps s'ouvrent uniquement dans un certain Bureau ?
Ça pourrait expliquer ces changements bizarres, et c'est peut-être mal géré dans le cas de plusieurs fenêtre d'une même apps...


----------



## pat6969 (24 Mai 2013)

j'ai essaye toute les possibilites que vous avez proposée aucune fonctionne
je pense que je vais laisser tomber
ou reinstaller l'os

merci à vous tous


----------



## pascalformac (24 Mai 2013)

même le test sur session 2??

car si test session2 est ok , c'est pas l'OS qui est bancal mais la session

et AVANT de reinstaller un OS il y a d'autres choses plus simples
comme repasser un coup de COMBO update , par dessus l'OS actuel même à jour
http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1640


----------



## pat6969 (25 Mai 2013)

même le test sur session 2 (fait la meme chose)

et mise a jour de l'OS (fait la meme chose)

meme avec un autre systheme  de navigation, ca fait la meme chose


----------



## pascalformac (25 Mai 2013)

A priori aucun lien entre navigateurs et ton souci

--
par contre c'est intriguant
 comme suggeré par Larme ca peut etre lié à des reglages  trackpad souris  ou autres
( t'as pas répondu à ses questions d'ailleurs)

comme etre un couac autre
( materiel)

detail
exemple une souris sur surface un peu brillante peut avoir des effets  inattendus
soit comme suggeré par Larme indidirectement c'est un couac trackpad


----------



## pat6969 (25 Mai 2013)

j'ai modifie certain reglages trackpad souris
et je vais essayer avec une souris a fil pour voir

 mais d'apres moi c'est pas ca car il le fait aussi avec le trackpad


----------



## pat6969 (26 Mai 2013)

je confirme cela ne fonctionne pas avec une souris a fil


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2013)

bon étape suivante

t'en as déjà fait une partie
mais pas tout

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light " maintenance"
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour

Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis

-reset pram

-reset SMC PMU
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application

--
et j'ajouterai peut etre aussi
 demarrage sans échec


----------



## PAT15 (31 Mai 2013)

Je tourne sur Snow et je me heurte à une instabilité des écrans de spaces (idem quand je rame sur windows XP par Bootcamp).
Je joue sur Borgar, un jeu sympa, et souhaitant faire jouer mes persos en parallèle  je mets en route "spaces" et partage mon écran en plusieurs fenêtres. J'installe firefox  sur chaque fenêtres et cherche à faire jouer les persos en parallèle. 

Hélas, très rapidement toutes les fenêtres ouvertes deviennent identiques et il n'y a plus qu'un seul perso sur toutes les fenêtres.
:hein::rose:
À quoi est dû ce phénomène ? Peut-on y remédier ? Et comment ?

Pat


----------

